# Aire 156 R vs. NRS Otter 15'



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Looking at rafts now? Man, you must be breaking little TonyM's heart. He is a sensitive one...
BTW, where's that video?


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

*I f*@kin' knew it!*

This was bound to happen after Annabeth was born. Anyway, the more I look at the 2 boats the more I am leaning towards the 156R for you, larger diameter tubes, longer, wider and the best warranty around. Let me know what color and I will have it here when you get back.


----------



## greenwater780 (May 31, 2007)

*Big Red Mama*

I have to say the Aire boats are pretty nice. They are easily repairable, well made and the warranty rules. Besides, the local boys at Four Corners Riversports rock on the customer service. I told you I'd give you some props T!


----------



## Mr Beaver (Mar 8, 2009)

I own a Aire, and would take it all day over a Otter.

Only drawback I see: It will not roll up as small as the Otter. And it probably weights more.


----------



## skyegod (Apr 23, 2009)

I own the 156D - Love the Inner Tubes.


----------



## HANSON (Sep 18, 2004)

Anyone have thoughts on the 15' NRS E series. Is it so much better than the Otter or Aire that it would be the last raft I would ever have to buy?


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

Wratcher, that is a tricked out frame set up you got going on! I love the flip up seat and the sleeping platform, nice work!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

greenwater780 said:


> I have to say the Aire boats are pretty nice. They are easily repairable, well made and the warranty rules. Besides, the local boys at Four Corners Riversports rock on the customer service. I told you I'd give you some props T!


I own a 156R, for the reasons listed above. I had a pair of cat tubes from Aire for the prior 8 years, and they held up really well. 

It does weigh quite a bit, but the on-river ease of repair is a huge advantage. As for the warranty - the few people that I know that have had to use it (even in their 9th year) have been super happy with Aire's customer service.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Aire owners- educate me on the ease of repair of PVC. 

I have a hypalon boat and have patched it a few times on trips (even 1 hour before putting on) patches have held for 8-9 years. Just rough it up and apply glue to patched area and patch. Is the PVC even easier than this??


----------



## skyegod (Apr 23, 2009)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> Aire owners- educate me on the ease of repair of PVC.
> 
> I have a hypalon boat and have patched it a few times on trips (even 1 hour before putting on) patches have held for 8-9 years. Just rough it up and apply glue to patched area and patch. Is the PVC even easier than this??


With the Aire - you can rip the outer shell and still float, if you are lucky. I managed to do exactly that on a trip down the Upper C a while ago. Hit a wall with quite a whap, and ripped open the outer PVC shell. Did not notice this till we got to the take out. Had that been a Hyperlon boat, we would have lost the tube and about 3 hours ( de-rigging, unpacking, repairing, etc..). I was lucky to not tear the inner tube. I was not able to attend the repair session that was held a few weeks later, but my understanding is thus:

Unzip the outer shell, and patch the inner tube (like a bicycle). (The manual mentions that you can sew up the PVC shell with baseball stitches if you need to get to a takeout before affecting a permanent repair.) Patch the outer shell, put the inner bladder back in, zip the outer shell back up, and bobs your uncle ( unless bob was the illegitimate step child of Martha.) 
Re-inflate and you are good to go.

Andrew


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Video from aire:
YouTube - AIRE Tape Repair


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I've also replaced a valve at a put-in in about 30 minutes. Super-simple, really.

PLus you don't get those pinhole leaks after years of use. If you have a bladder that starts losing air, you can replace it very cheaply in a few minutes and your boat is instantly air-tight.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=485u1KBD3zM&feature=PlayList&p=58610B383C71A94B&index=12


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

thanks guys,

I totally forgot about the outer shell casing (inner inflatable) on the Aire boats.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Aires are the Bomb! They are a little heavier and roll up bigger, but man are they tough. I know repairs are supposed to be easy, but I have never made one in the ten years I've had it. You do need to maintain the zippers, or that on river repair will not even be possible.


----------

